#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Returning after 6 years...

## Matthew

Hello Teakdoor teacher people.   :Wave: 

So...I came back the the US after teaching in Thailand (2005-2011) and taught full-time at language schools, immigrant programs, etc. while completing a great MA TESOL program. Became a CELTA tutor, started presenting at conferences, got more professionally involved. I haven't been published academically though, regretfully. But things have been pretty good, even if you only scratch by doing this stuff around here (well, most places). I really enjoy the work. 

I'll be due back in the Kingdom by late January 2018 and have a few warm irons work-wise but nothing lined up yet. I'm open to all kinds of situations, but I hope to be able to find a university position or something in teacher education/training. There are a few CELTAs here and there, of course. There's the BC's RETC/Boot-Camp programs for Thai teachers. That's all on my radar. 

I'm just doing _everything_ I can do to network and keep my eyes and ears open. Even a lame post like this one on Teakdoor...nothing is beneath me.  :Party: 

I'll be doing some teacher training in S. Korea November-January. Just hoping I don't get blown up in the battle-of-the-tiny-dicks and make it back to the land of sun and smiles.  :nerner: 

So, a request: if you or someone/somewhere you know will be looking for a professional and Thailand-tested teacher to employ as an instructor, curriculum developer, trainer (the helpful type, not the obnoxious type), or other..._let me know!_ Help a brutha out. 

I know this isn't a forum full of teachers or anything...but I plan to be at the 2018 ThaiTESOL conference in CM in late January. Anybody else? 

Cheers all. It's a trip to be back on a Thai forum...been kicking around these things since fuckin 2005.  :spam2:

----------


## Neverna

Welcome back, Matthew. I'm sure you'll find something.

----------


## Matthew

Cheers Neverna.

----------


## hick

Matthew (my man!),

I'll definitely keep you in mind if I hear of anything promising.

The thing with you is,....it'll always work out for the best.  

Like attracts like and you've got some serious positivo' energy vibes being released.

Best to your best, as always.

j-bo

----------


## Pragmatic

> So, a request: if you or someone/somewhere you know will be looking for a professional and Thailand-tested teacher to employ as an instructor, curriculum developer, trainer (the helpful type, not the obnoxious type), or other..._let me know!_ Help a brutha out.


If all else fails Matthew I know a couple of cassava pickers who could put some work your way. They're Cambodians but don't let that put you off. Good luck.   ::chitown::

----------


## Matthew

Perfect fall-back.

----------


## Matthew

Heh - j-bo ;; what's up homeboy. PM coming your way. 

 :Drive:

----------


## Matthew

I must say...I'm pleasantly surprised that this forum seems to be very much alive and kicking. I might even hang around now and then. 

I'd almost forgotten...all these house building threads are ace.   :Rambo:

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm pleasantly surprised that this forum seems to be very much alive and kicking.


 Only cuz someone left the crypt door open.   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Need some new blood Mathew. We're all getting old and argumentative.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Welcome back to the door

----------


## DJ Pat

Good to hear it mate. Seven year itch gets to some of us!

We'll catch up at Oh my Cod or Cheap charlies  :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Welcome back to the door


I hear teacher, backdoor ?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Welcome back through the teak doors Matthew.

How much are you looking for salary wise in Thailand?

----------


## Norton

> I'm just doing everything I can do to network and keep my eyes and ears open. Even a lame post like this one on Teakdoor...nothing is beneath me.


Welcome back. I know a couple professors at MSU. Have a look. A bit in the sticks but Mahasarakham is a fine uni city.

https://inter.msu.ac.th/job-all-job-...ty-at-msu.html

----------


## Matthew

> We'll catch up at Oh my Cod or Cheap Charlies


Are they not both closed? 

I see what you did there Pat  :kma: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Matthew

> Welcome back through the teak doors Matthew.
> 
> How much are you looking for salary wise in Thailand?


Thanks CCC. 

Salary wise, well...more than I made when I left. It being Thailand, you tend to get out what you put in, IME. I need a base salary that pays the bills and more. Then I hustle to try to double it if I can. 

That is what I did back in the day. In my best months, I made 80-100k with a FT position + some p/t work and as many privates as I could organize. 

I'm not a kid anymore, so I won't be jumping from motorbikes to canal boats to taxis all over the show to fit in one more private lesson, etc. but I am now a knowledgable professional and hoping I can work smarter not harder for a similar pile of sheckles.

----------


## Matthew

That said - I'm also not as attracted to the Bangkok life, where you really just dive in and stay on. My wife and I would love to settle down in a mid-sized town (ideally PKK, close to home) and live slow n' organic. 

Hell, moving _all the way_ home (like, back to the village) is sort of a possibility. But I think taking it in steps is good. That'd be a bit of shock treatment.

----------


## happynz

Shekels...sheckles don't buy much.   :Very Happy: 

Howzit, Matthew?

----------


## Matthew

Dammit...don't let Thai universities know about my Hebrew spelling. 

Good to see you Happy  ::chitown::

----------


## DJ Pat

> That said - I'm also not as attracted to the Bangkok life, where you really just dive in and stay on. My wife and I would love to settle down in a mid-sized town (ideally PKK, close to home) and live slow n' organic. 
> 
> Hell, moving _all the way_ home (like, back to the village) is sort of a possibility. But I think taking it in steps is good. That'd be a bit of shock treatment.


Anyway Matthew, Bangkok ain't the same place as in back in those days. 

And you've had the distinction of being in the same room as Smeg, at that Noriega's gig I put on with the Fake Degrees band

----------


## Matthew

> Welcome back. I know a couple professors at MSU. Have a look. A bit in the sticks but Mahasarakham is a fine uni city.
> 
> https://inter.msu.ac.th/job-all-job-...ty-at-msu.html


That's excellent, thanks Norton. I'll send them my stuff - wifey's not sure about moving out to Isaan but she's certainly learned (even better) to keep an open mind being stuck here in the US with me for a good while  :Wink:  

Actually, I have a good sense that Isaan unis have an independent streak and at least a layer or two of intellectual honesty that can be a bit buried on campuses in the centers of power and all that. I'm into it!

----------


## Matthew

> Anyway Matthew, Bangkok ain't the same place as in back in those days. 
> 
> And you've had the distinction of being in the same room as Smeg, at that Noriega's gig I put on with the Fake Degrees band


I bet it isn't. A little sad, but things change always. I wouldn't be the same to engage wth it the way it was these days. 

But a lot of interesting stuff going on. I'd love to spend a year there, maybe. Maybe living in the suburbs though? In April, visiting, the Skytrain was...evil. 

Have you heard of this? 



I've lost track of pics of that night..I recall Smeg glaring out from the background  :yerman:

----------


## DJ Pat

^That's the first I've seen of the Island, looks innovative. _Might_ try to drag myself there if it's open soon. Good track on that video A Tribe Called Quest ''Award tour'' ...one of my favourite 'soft' (ie. not gangsta) rap groups along with De La Soul.

I had some photos of that night, but nothing other than what I posted up on AF in years gone by..

----------


## Matthew

Cheers for all the hellos from friends and acquaintances from days gone by in PMs 

Every little thing helps make a fella feel better about slipping back into the belly of the beast - not an easy decision 

 :dev+ang:

----------


## tomcat

> Cheers for all the hellos from friends and acquaintances from days gone by


...add one more to the pile, Matt: welcome back! Maybe you could inject some life into the teaching sub-forum here...or not...

----------


## Matthew

Hey Tomcat. Still downing Gin and Tonics endlessly on your Bangkok balcony or have you moved on to some new niche in paradise?

----------


## DJ Pat

^When he's not hassling me on dating sites, he likes a good G&T

----------


## tomcat

> Still downing Gin and Tonics endlessly on your Bangkok balcony


*_cough_*...that's JWB and soda on the rocks...endlessly on my balcony...

----------


## tomcat

> When he's not hassling me on dating sites


...because I'm crazy for short-dick men...

----------


## DJ Pat

Only joking TC, that user sent me abusive messages because of comments on my profile by some bird who liked me a few weeks ago. He likes her and is obviously stalking her round the site to every corner she has ever browsed

Thai guys, huh.

----------


## tomcat

> He likes her and is obviously stalking her round the site to every corner she has ever browsed


so, the site has a short-dick sub-forum then...

----------


## PlanK

> MA TESOL program. Became a CELTA tutor, started presenting at conferences, got more professionally involved




Horrendously overqualified for Thailand.

Now if you had a Bachelor of Khao Sahn and wear a Chang vest you'd be properly qualified.  :Approve:

----------


## Storekeeper

Welcome to TD Maffew. Glad to see you show up. Not looking forward to your long winded 50 paragraph essays but you're a good egg.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Welcome back, are you state certified? You could look at lead teacher or Head of ESL maybe? I'll probably be back in LOS in 2018 myself-currently in Myanmar; an interesting posting but not a long term one.

----------


## DJ Pat

> so, the site has a short-dick sub-forum then...


Not sure but some women there aren't short of a few dicks

----------


## Topper

Good to see ya back, Matt!

----------


## armstrong

Matt look into doing EAL for NiST or another American curriculum school.

----------


## Grampa

Welcome back, Matthew.

Are you still in the Pac Northwest?

----------


## Matthew

> Horrendously overqualified for Thailand.
> 
> Now if you had a Bachelor of Khao Sahn and wear a Chang vest you'd be properly qualified.


I should have some kind of modular resume that expands and (mostly) shrinks accordingly.

----------


## Matthew

> Welcome back, Matthew.
> 
> Are you still in the Pac Northwest?


I am indeed. In Seattle's Capitol Hill neighborhood. Basking in the company of alt-trannies, vegan pinkos, gutterpunks, side-hustling performance artists, and Amazon shluppies. I'm gonna miss it. 

 :dog rocks:

----------


## Matthew

But what's really great about this region is the mountains and forests all around. The North Cascades being my current favorite.

----------


## Matthew

> Matt look into doing EAL for NiST or another American curriculum school.


Yep, that's in the cards. Cheers Armstrong.

----------


## CaptainNemo

...so even with all the alphabetty spaghetti after your name, you're (what adverb can I use without it coming across wrong?) an English teacher?

I'm curious because, I would anticipate that anyone qualified up to (what we Limeys call) QCF Level 7, would be talking to "proper" schools, not small-town Siamese secondary schools.

Surely the demand is for more sort of management gigs like this:




> *School Bursar - Thailand*                                           Posted 18 September by Grosvenor Consulting Ltd 
>                                              £58,000 - £68,000 per annum, negotiable         
>                                                                                    Bangkok                                              , Thailand                          
>                                             Permanent, full-time         
>                                    4 applications         
> 
>                    We are currently searching for an experienced School Bursar / School  Business Manager to support the Executive Headmaster and project manage  the exiting new school build


https://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/school-b...iland/33338705

...or more sciencey subject teachers?

It sounds like a pretty viable and sustainable career, when you do the balance sheet, income v total costs of living etc...

----------


## DJ Pat

Matthew, a place like this might interest you. Read it in the latest BK magazine, thought it was april fools day

----------


## tomcat

a few (possibly inconvenient) questions:

a) How much are the polos? Who has the contract to make/supply them? Where do the profits go?
b) Where were the teachers trained? What makes their classroom approach different from the usual turgid Thai class hours?
c) Where were the admins trained? Is the money flow transparent? Are "private donations" accepted/required to "support the school?"
d) Who writes the tests? Are they trained evaluators?
f) How does "training students to think" prepare them for a future in Thailand?

----------


## Matthew

DJ Pat - I sent that place my stuff a couple of weeks back, though the last time they were actively seeking applications for a specific position was back in June. That's very much the kind of place I'm looking for. Haven't heard back yet, unfortunately.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Wot no Engrish?
Satit Thammasat Secondary School

----------


## Matthew

I never heard back from them...but I was very far behind their stated hiring period so I wasn't expecting much. 

As it always has been: best to _be there_.  :Wave: 

Off to S. Korea in a couple of weeks - our first stop on the journey back.

----------


## Matthew

Korea, two weeks in. Things are pretty good. Here's a somewhat random handful of pics...

Teacher training sessions in action, local restaurants, Seoul commuters, college campuses, conference presentation audiences, etc. in no particular order.

----------


## DJ Pat

Wow, only ever seen S.Korea in movies. 

Keep up the good work mate.

----------


## David48atTD

Great stuff.

Amongst the teachers ... any you would?

(sorry for the lowest common denominator)

----------


## DJ Pat

Matthew's happily married

----------


## hick

What's the skinny there, Matthew?  

Thought you were headed for a farang-land return and then...
 *boom,* you're a _meeguk saram_ 미국 사람.  

*ㅋㅋㅋ*
 :Razz:

----------


## hick

> Matthew's happily married





> would


Key word there, Pat.  

It allows for conditionals and other 'what if' scenarios....not to mention, guy talk.

----------


## David48atTD

^ Yep ... 'would' is correct.

Me? ... fun to conceptualise, complicated if you do.

----------


## tomcat

...all those pics and not one Korean drunk throwing up...*cough*: expando-waist pants aren't generally available here...

----------


## Stranger

Nice pics op...doesn't look like you've missed many meals lately, does it?

You can always see if one of your ex-clown outfits still fits and Kindy it up for 60K+ a month.

----------


## CaptainNemo

eh  ?

----------


## armstrong

> Nice pics op...doesn't look like you've missed many meals lately, does it?
> 
> You can always see if one of your ex-clown outfits still fits and Kindy it up for 60K+ a month.


Aww,. Look at the little anonymous girl having a pop.  So sweet.

----------


## Stranger

Lighten up you jaded old fart stain.

----------


## Matthew

> ...*cough*: expando-waist pants aren't generally available here...


Heh. Well, I now plan to spend the first couple months _not_ working...and we've just watched Toon Bodyslam complete his south-to-north Thailand charity run so I'm inspired - I hope to get healthy and maybe even slim down a bit by Songkran. :P

----------


## happynz

Hey-yo Matty. Do what you going to do. Best wishes in the New Year.

----------


## Thailandbound

Best of luck Matty! Hope all is well with you and Apple. I may be seeing you in a year or so. (pb)
Keep us updated.

----------


## Matthew

Been in country for nearly two weeks. Thailand TESOL was pretty much as expected. Best part was meeting a few teacher-folk I've known online for years who were in town from other parts of Asia. We then went up to CR (nice), Mae Sai and the Golden Triangle (lovely, away from the border/tourist traps), and CM (so many Chinese tourists these days, wow). Train down to BK tomorrow and some logistics there before heading down home PKK province. I don't know why I feel the need to update this forum on my itinerary. :P 

Most interesting, maybe, is a person's emotional experience coming back to Thailand after a while. I've been noticing plenty of negativity coming up; mostly feeling wary of 'starting over' as a traveller, since that's the atmosphere I've been popping in and out of these last couple of weeks. Farangs haggling fucking 30B songtaew prices and shit like that. I wanted to sneakily strangle a few of the weaker ones, pick them off the herd. 

Maybe there's a deeper anxiety, too, about how I'm *actually* starting over here job-wise (don't have one lined up yet), etc. One thing I wonder about is how I'll feel about teaching Thais again after 6+ years in diverse, often intensely motivated/aspirational language classrooms in the US and doing a lot of teacher-training. I may keep doing teacher training, but I doubt I'll start there right off the bat. 

Anyhoooooo...off to buy some fisherman pants and eat a banana fucking pancake.  :bananaman: 

Some of you I know if real life...watch out, I'll (eventually) hunt you down and buy you a Riceberry Cheers.

----------


## tomcat

> One thing I wonder about is how I'll feel about teaching Thais again after 6+ years in diverse, often intensely motivated/aspirational language classrooms in the US and doing a lot of teacher-training.


...begs the question, I suppose: knowing what you do about "education" here, why come back to work in the swamp? Wouldn't occasional vacations to see the in-laws suffice? What happens after the inevitable cultural stultification sets in? I suppose the top-tier international schools offer some respite...but still...compared to what you've been doing?

----------


## Matthew

> ...begs the question, I suppose: knowing what you do about "education" here, why come back to work in the swamp?


Haven't you heard? our own swamp is being "drained" and I feared I was next on Trump's deadly nickname list! 




> Wouldn't occasional vacations to see the in-laws suffice?


To be honest I'm just as okay with occasional vacations to see the ol' flesh n' blood. 




> What happens after the inevitable cultural stultification sets in?


You mean it won't be enough to build my annual kratong bigger and beautifuller each year?

----------


## AntRobertson

> I wanted to sneakily strangle a few of the weaker ones, pick them off the herd.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Maybe there's a deeper anxiety, too, about how I'm *actually* starting over here job-wise (don't have one lined up yet), etc. One thing I wonder about is how I'll feel about teaching Thais again after 6+ years in diverse, often intensely motivated/aspirational language classrooms in the US and doing a lot of teacher-training. I may keep doing teacher training, but I doubt I'll start there right off the bat.


you will fit right in, it's like teaching to special needs kids, or full retards

----------


## Matthew

^ I never go that far, but I get your drift. It's important to remember that additional languages are inherently difficult. To learn AND to teach. 

I've seen a lot of kru farang go all in on how irretrievably useless their students are. Then you watch them teach...

 ::chitown::

----------


## tomcat

> Then you watch them teach...


...true, probably because so many have fallen into TEFLing as a survival strategy and have never had nor bothered to acquire appropriate teacher training...and since local schools will hire almost anyone not in an iron lung to "cover" classes, and since the MinofEd is staffed by non-educators, non-administrators and, essentially, non-thinkers, education in the swamp continues to torture students on a daily basis...

----------


## Looper

> Hope all is well with you and Apple


She was smokin cute if I remember correctly.

Welcome back to THE DOOR Matthew.

----------


## Thailandbound

> I've seen a lot of kru farang go all in on how irretrievably useless their students are. Then you watch them teach.


You are in the TEFL industry, Matty. You will see all kinds of teachers and ways they teach. Use your own methods and style. 
If you want to see better quality, then get into an upper tiered international school. However, I don't think you have a teaching degree, correct?

----------


## Topper

> You are in the TEFL industry, Matty. You will see all kinds of teachers and ways they teach. Use your own methods and style. 
> If you want to see better quality, then get into an upper tiered international school. However, I don't think you have a teaching degree, correct?


It's official, you've reached new depths of ignorance....

----------


## aging one

No Shit. ^ Beyond belief. Soon we will be accused of stalking her...   :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

> It's official, you've reached new depths of ignorance....


Have I offended you? Don't be passive aggressive about it.

----------


## tomcat

> Don't be passive aggressive about it


...good advice...better to come right out with detractions like Cy and...oh....

----------


## Matthew

> She *was* smokin cute if I remember correctly.
> 
> Welcome back to THE DOOR Matthew.


Not sure you why went right on ahead and killed my wife there Loops. 



Or maybe you just assume looks fade. A realist. I see you.  :Smile:

----------


## Matthew

> You are in the TEFL industry, Matty. You will see all kinds of teachers and ways they teach. Use your own methods and style.


Hey there PB. FYI, I've been "seeing all kinds of teachers and ways they teach" on a full-time basis since 2012. This has been at the core of my job; as far as I can tell nobody in the entire field (okay, industry) comes close to observing more teaching than those in my specific position (average 3/4 teachers, at least 2 hours every single day, giving comprehensive written and interactive feedback on every minute of it).  :Smile: 




> If you want to see better quality, then get into an upper tiered international school. However, I don't think you have a teaching degree, correct?


I have a top Masters in Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages. I did not, however, take the US public school teacher certification track, because I was so busy teaching adult immigrant learners, doing teacher training, getting involved in teachers associations, etc. This means, of course, that I wouldn't be a proper  'foreign-hire' subject teacher at any top-tier International School. Perhaps someday I'll look in that direction, but believe it or not I'm interested in...wait for it...*teaching English to speakers of other languages.*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

As for "my own methods and style" surely I'm with ya there - however....well, I'm of the mind that it's important, also, to go beyond your own intuition to inform your instructional decisions and the ultimate approach they pattern. Reading and processing good research, for example, can support the development of expanded skills and a strong pedagogical knowledge base (given you also put in the time and effort to activity experiment and reflect). Unfortunately, access to research - much less the difficulty in actually reading it - is a bit of shitshow. That's why I'm a supporter of and contributor to ELT Research Bites ? More than just an abstract, for example. Have a lil' peek... 

Thanks for the bit of simple encouragement, though.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Good luck Matthew.  The land of smile awaits and the oppurtunities are endless.

----------


## Thailandbound

> Hey there PB. FYI, I've been "seeing all kinds of teachers and ways they teach" on a full-time basis since 2012. This has been at the core of my job; as far as I can tell nobody in the entire field (okay, industry) comes close to observing more teaching than those in my specific position (average 3/4 teachers, at least 2 hours every single day, giving comprehensive written and interactive feedback on every minute of it).


Hi Matty! You mentioned something about how some of them teach, which is why I said, you will see all kinds. How has it been thus far? I'd suggest looking into working for International House which I enjoyed when I took the CELTA there. Have you found many opportunities? 

I didn't think you had your state credentials, but was wondering about that as I could give you some suggestions. I'm also looking into moving to Thailand soon. I teach EAL to young learners in the international school setting. Thanks for the ELT link, I'll have a look at it. Best of luck and keep us in the loop.

----------


## Grampa

Welcome back to LOS and I hope you keep sharing your work and insights in the profession.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Good luck in the job search! I actually found Thai students to be some of the most enjoyable to teach: energetic, keen, polite and up for anything new and exciting. I do teach 6 year olds though, so that probably has more to do with it than nationality! Plenty of good second tier international schools to look at, and from personal experience that M.Ed will get interest. Actually got on a offer from one of those fancy Nord-Anglia schools, but got a better offer in Myanmar. 

But I get what you're saying about the teachers moaning about their students. "I prepared a lovely 50 min PPT with Gifs and sounds for my pre kinder class but they were uncontrollable!" I don't have the patience to deal with teacher training; hat tip to you,sir!

----------


## tomcat

> I don't have the patience to deal with teacher training


...neither do I...3 years of doing just that was more than enough, thanks...

----------


## Matthew

> You mentioned something about how some of them teach, which is why I said, you will see all kinds.


Right. I was specifically talking about some teachers I've known here in Thailand who spend a lot of time and effort complaining about Thai students and very little time and effort focusing on developing their own teaching knowledge and skills. It's certainly not just a Thailand thing...but it's probably quite a bit more prevalent here than many places for a number of reasons. 

I should add that there are lots (...and lots) of things to complain about when it comes to Thai education and Thai students. I'm no head-in-the-sand idealist do-gooder who's playing out their own lil' teacher-hero drama (there's another kind)...but I do try to separate things I can control/affect and things I can't - which is what the above is about. 




> How has it been thus far? I'd suggest looking into working for International House which I enjoyed when I took the CELTA there. Have you found many opportunities?


Well, Week 1 was attending the Thailand TESOL conference in CM, Week 2 traveling in the north and down through BKK very briefly, and Week 3 so far has been settling in at home in southern PKK province. Just started earnestly starting up the on-the-ground job hunt. Mostly been doing all kinds of other things while reuniting with family. 




> I didn't think you had your state credentials, but was wondering about that as I could give you some suggestions. I'm also looking into moving to Thailand soon. I teach EAL to young learners in the international school setting. Thanks for the ELT link, I'll have a look at it. Best of luck and keep us in the loop.


I'm always up for suggestions.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Or maybe you just assume looks fade. A realist. I see you.


Hey Matthew.

My incidental use of the past tense was not intended to suggest, imply or convey in any way that she may no longer be smokin cute.

I have every confidence that she is still glowing like a BBQ briquette.

Long may she continue to smoulder!

----------


## Matthew

I've been helping nieces in the neighborhood with their homework, etc. over the last several days. 

It's going to be the inverse challenge from when I arrived back in the states and my 2nd day back was teaching a group of advanced students in an "English for Foreign Executives" program in Boston. Shit was ugly at first because I was briefly 'stuck' in low-level teaching mode. 

Now I need to get back to basics, be more direct, re-acclimate to the dimensions/speed of Thai thought (flatter/slower), etc. after working with mostly native-speaking teachers and teaching hyper-motivated learners moving to the US of all levels..but few at the typical Thai level of development. It'll take a little bit.  ::chitown::

----------


## Grampa

^ Matthew,

You're last location in the US was Tacoma, WA, right?

How was your experience there?

----------


## Thailandbound

> Now I need to get back to basics, be more direct, re-acclimate to the dimensions/speed of Thai thought (flatter/slower), etc. after working with mostly native-speaking teachers and teaching hyper-motivated learners moving to the US of all levels..but few at the typical Thai level of development. It'll take a little bit.


Right, this makes total sense. I hope you can adjust to the different level and background of learners. Are you looking to teach English to adults or corporate type work? There seems to be a few corporate type jobs out there from my research. Good luck and keep in touch. It would be nice to meet up with you both again as it has been a long time.

----------


## Matthew

> ^ Matthew,
> 
> You're last location in the US was Tacoma, WA, right?
> 
> How was your experience there?


I was in Tacoma for a while, and then mercifully my job moved up to the heart of Capitol Hill in Seattle.  :Smile:  

Let's just leave it at that. A LOT more fun, a LOT more livable. 

I don't have NO love for Tacoma, but it ain't all good down there.

----------


## Grampa

> I was in Tacoma for a while, and then mercifully my job moved up to the heart of Capitol Hill in Seattle.  
> 
> Let's just leave it at that. A LOT more fun, a LOT more livable. 
> 
> I don't have NO love for Tacoma, but it ain't all good down there.


Please say what you want. 

I grew up in Kitsap, and lived on First Hill for a spell (8th and Spring).

Tacoma, generally speaking, sux.

I hope Capitol was better. I bet the rents were high.

Please say more and don't worry, I have not lived there for 20 years.

----------


## Matthew

> Right, this makes total sense. I hope you can adjust to the different level and background of learners. Are you looking to teach English to adults or corporate type work? There seems to be a few corporate type jobs out there from my research. Good luck and keep in touch. It would be nice to meet up with you both again as it has been a long time.


I'm primarily out for university work and/or teacher training. This job, as it happens, is just about perfect for the likes of me: https://www.ajarn.com/recruitment/br...7.html?popup=1

If I've known you at all over the last 15 years and you work at a Thai uni, you've likely already been spammed by me. If you work for a reputable TEFL course, you know there's an experienced CELTA trainer ready to up your course's game because I may have spammed you, too. If you're neither of those things _but_ you've got a certain something AND you're close to my in-laws' utopian commune homestead? Listen for me knockin'!

Ultimately I have designs to create my own educational enterprise here but that's all tippy top secret bidness that I shall mention only in code from here on out.  :Wink:

----------


## Matthew

> I bet the rents were high.


Rents were stupid and insane. Somehow my wife found a great place on craigslist and really hit it off with the landlord (happens all the time) and we got a nice deal very close to Volunteer park.

----------


## Mandaloopy

They want an MA or PhD and will only offer 30,000 baht?! There's more money teaching kindy

----------


## Thailandbound

^Yeah, sadly the salaries haven't went up much in Thailand ever.... 
Really when I look at the salaries in Thailand, I am saddened. 
Money isn't everything, but 30-35,000 is the starting salary for many jobs in TEFL.

----------


## Matthew

Friends, the $ numbers on a job ad do not tell the whole story...do they? If you think so, you might as well christen yourself with the nickname "Thailand TEFL fodder" and just go with the flow. The thing about EFL and Thailand is that YOU can _be the author_ of your story to a large extent, is it not? 

Is it not common knowledge that *you* must take initiative as a teacher in Thailand to make good things happen? Good things - safely, satisfyingly beyond the mediocrity that is both the object and the source of ^those kinds of comments, that kind of perspective and habit of mind. It's really a bug in the system, intellectually and emotionally. 

30k? Never. I made up to 100,000 baht in a month by avoiding all of that - by considering my energy better spent playing the game well than ever, ever sitting on the bench souring over coach's gameplan, something I have ZERO control over. I consider this 'freedom-loving EFL Teacher School 101'! Be like Steph Curry: hack the sport with intense concentration and effort, win a lot (whatever that means for you), and maybe even end up being sincerely, brilliantly fucking happy about the life you choose to lead. 

I'm not always there but sometimes, yeah. The proof of my _approach_, anyway, is in my posting (almost exclusively about teaching) something like 17k times on ajarnforum without ever ONCE falling into that trap; it's obviously no kind of grand life achievement I'm touting, but it's something that I believe is a crucial element of happiness and success in this niche of the world. 

You teach who you are. All those thoughts infect your teaching. Your teaching is your product. Your product is your success. 

What do you think?

(I'm LOLing reading this back - WTF when did I turn into the Tony Fucking Robbins of TEFL?)  :rofl:

----------


## tomcat

> Your teaching is your product. Your product is your success.


...fortunately for many TEFLers, truth-in-advertising laws are weak here...

----------


## Mandaloopy

Leaving Thailand has shown me that all of that is achievable, the fact of the matter is that 9/10 it is easier in countries other than Thailand. The Gulf/China and even most of Thailand's neighbors offer more PD opportunities, better curriculum and more favorable working conditions on the whole. Thailand is a wonderful place to live, but working there can be a challenge. The reverse is true for Myanmar. Thing is, I would go back to Thailand to have a more favorable home life back.

----------


## Norton

> What do you think?


I think your approach to teaching applies to all occupations. Well said.

----------


## Matthew

> Leaving Thailand has shown me that all of that is achievable, the fact of the matter is that 9/10 it is easier in countries other than Thailand. The Gulf/China and even most of Thailand's neighbors offer more PD opportunities, better curriculum and more favorable working conditions on the whole. Thailand is a wonderful place to live, but working there can be a challenge. The reverse is true for Myanmar. Thing is, I would go back to Thailand to have a more favorable home life back.


I can't argue with that description.

----------


## Matthew

Going up to Nonthaburi tomorrow to check in with Sukhothai Thammathirat Open University. I've already pretty much committed to work at another uni but this one is fascinating to me given my focus on online (teacher) education, etc. in recent years. Anyone here happen to have witnessed any STOU distance learning in action? 

I went out to Pak Chong over the weekend to interview with another school that I'm thrilled to network with more than actually go all-in for the job: Pranyaprateep. My resume and background was almost laughably congruous with what the school is and what they are looking for. Absolutely lovely school and a pretty nice job going. But it's not for us right now. 

Anyway, first time for me out in Khao Yai (somehow). Fucking lovely in so many ways!! 

Here's (the _still_ very much alive and kicking :Smile: ) Apple and me at one of those fake Italian jobs out there. I actually didn't mind it. The waterfalls and views and trails in the park though, that made my weekend.

----------


## Topper

Apple hasn't aged a day...Matt....Grecian formula?

----------


## aging one

^More like Ponce de Leon   :Smile:

----------


## Matthew

Well it's been 2.5 years back now. I guess I'm stuck here...AGAIN
 :sexy:  :dog rocks:  :rock_dj:

----------


## tomcat

> Well it's been 2.5 years back now. I guess I'm stuck here...AGAIN


...it's in your blood, Matt...how about an update on what you're doing...

----------


## jabir

> Well it's been 2.5 years back now. I guess I'm stuck here...AGAIN


If you're 'stuck' here, may as well lie back and enjoy it.

----------


## HuangLao

> If you're 'stuck' here, may as well lie back and enjoy it.


Hmmm...
It appears that most don't understand this, lest practice as such.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Well it's been 2.5 years back now. I guess I'm stuck here...AGAIN


'ello, 'ello, ello.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Well it's been 2.5 years back now. I guess I'm stuck here...AGAIN


Wazzup Maffew ... 2.5 years already? Yowza!

----------


## Topper

> It appears that most don't understand this, lest practice as such.


Could you explain what you mean, Jeff?

----------


## cyrille

Blimey.

That's a first.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogon

> Hmmm...
> It appears that most don't understand this, lest practice as such.


I tried repeating it in the voice of Yoda, and although it sounded good, I still couldn't make sense of it.

----------


## tomcat

> I tried repeating it in the voice of Yoda, and although it sounded good, I still couldn't make sense of it.


...read it backwards without moving your lips: FOJ decoded...

----------


## Seekingasylum

If the moon is ascending the mole turns to the left lest it does not.

----------

